# Concealed Carry question



## Wisencracker (Mar 2, 2007)

First of all, I do not have a Concealed Weapons Permit yet. I'm only 20 but when my 21st birthday rolls around, getting my CWP is going to be a priority. Anyway, I am aware that there are several places that you cannot legally carry even with the CWP. Hospitals, schools, government buildings to name a few. I know you can't carry in a bar either. I was just wondering about restaurants that sell alcoholic beverages. Many, many restaurants like Outback serve alcohol but this isn't their primary means of business. I have been in countless of these ordinary restaurants that serve alcohol where I would see it appropriate to carry. Are CWP holders restricted from carrying in all restaurants like these? If so, I really don't see a whole lot of places where it IS legal to carry.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*The Way I Read Florida's Law...*



Wisencracker said:


> First of all, I do not have a Concealed Weapons Permit yet. I'm only 20 but when my 21st birthday rolls around, getting my CWP is going to be a priority. Anyway, I am aware that there are several places that you cannot legally carry even with the CWP. Hospitals, schools, government buildings to name a few. I know you can't carry in a bar either. I was just wondering about restaurants that sell alcoholic beverages. Many, many restaurants like Outback serve alcohol but this isn't their primary means of business. I have been in countless of these ordinary restaurants that serve alcohol where I would see it appropriate to carry. Are CWP holders restricted from carrying in all restaurants like these? If so, I really don't see a whole lot of places where it IS legal to carry.


Would not prohibit you from carrying into a restaurant, it would prohibit carrying into a bar. But I'm hardly a lawyer or legal expert, Florida's CCW law is available on-line and I'm sure there's folks here that have a CCW and live in Florida that could tell you. I do know that most states that issue CCW licenses prohibit you from taking even a single drink of alcohol if carrying concealed.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Wisencracker said:


> First of all, I do not have a Concealed Weapons Permit yet. I'm only 20 but when my 21st birthday rolls around, getting my CWP is going to be a priority. Anyway, I am aware that there are several places that you cannot legally carry even with the CWP. Hospitals, schools, government buildings to name a few. I know you can't carry in a bar either. I was just wondering about restaurants that sell alcoholic beverages. Many, many restaurants like Outback serve alcohol but this isn't their primary means of business. I have been in countless of these ordinary restaurants that serve alcohol where I would see it appropriate to carry. Are CWP holders restricted from carrying in all restaurants like these? If so, I really don't see a whole lot of places where it IS legal to carry.


As stickhauler said it is best to check your local State laws - In Ohio it depends on the liquor license owned by the establishment which just about includes all restaurants that serve alcohol such as those you mentioned Outback, TGIF, Texas Roadhouse etc.

Some States are trying to repeal these laws by just flat out stating that you can CCW in these places but standby if you're caught drinking. I think Tennessee just passed it if I'm not mistaken.

No you're right - I can count the number of places I can carry much easier than the number I cannot carry. That's why I always bring a lock box in the car for those places I HAVE to go to that do not allow CCW. I then avoid all the other places I cannot carry. It's a chore not going places but that's about the only way I figure we can get our point across.

Money talks and BS walks.


----------



## Chesty21 (Mar 14, 2009)

In FL basically you can carry in a restaurant under a CWP as long as you are not sitting at the bar or in the bar section. This is my understanding but as noted above best to double check the statues.

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/possession.html


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Keep in mind that being in a place that serves alcohol isn't necessarily wrong, but comsuming while you are carrying always is. Check and know your local statutes as they vary from state to state, not to mention county as well as municipality in some cases. Ignorance of the law isn't the best defense when confronted by the authorities or a judge.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Chesty21 said:


> In FL basically you can carry in a restaurant under a CWP as long as you are not sitting at the bar or in the bar section. This is my understanding but as noted above best to double check the statues.
> 
> http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/weapons/possession.html


I'm not currently FL resident, but we're moving back there and I do have my FL CCW permit. Chesty is correct.


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

*To Me....*

The arguments given against carrying into a place that serves alcohol are insulting as all hell. My money says a person who went through the BS required to obtain a concealed carry permit is quite capable of being in close proximity to bottles and cans containing alcohol without becoming a raging drunk and shooting indiscriminately into the others present in the place. The argument makes little sense, if guns are dangerous around people drinking, so are motor vehicles, yet they still build parking lots around places that serve alcohol by the drink.

The understanding I have of Ohio law is that you are considered "under disability" as it pertains to firearms if you drink one drink of alcohol, and I have no problem with that. I'm quite capable of carrying a firearm and if my family wants to go where they serve beer or spirits, I'm just as capable of having an Iced Tea, soft drink, or coffee with my meal. Or maybe I'll live real dangerously and have a big old glass of ice water.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

stickhauler said:


> The arguments given against carrying into a place that serves alcohol are insulting as all hell. My money says a person who went through the BS required to obtain a concealed carry permit is quite capable of being in close proximity to bottles and cans containing alcohol without becoming a raging drunk and shooting indiscriminately into the others present in the place. The argument makes little sense, if guns are dangerous around people drinking, so are motor vehicles, yet they still build parking lots around places that serve alcohol by the drink.
> 
> The understanding I have of Ohio law is that you are considered "under disability" as it pertains to firearms if you drink one drink of alcohol, and I have no problem with that. I'm quite capable of carrying a firearm and if my family wants to go where they serve beer or spirits, I'm just as capable of having an Iced Tea, soft drink, or coffee with my meal. Or maybe I'll live real dangerously and have a big old glass of ice water.


I'm with ya stickhauler - we'll have to work on getting that changed where we can go to a restaurant that serves alcohol - I'm tired of eating at Bob Evans.:smt082

If they can do it in Florida and other States why not here. I wonder if you can open carry in the restaurants?


----------

